# The big 3



## ppko (Aug 31, 2004)

Any of you have any pics of the big three that you would like to share here is mine.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 31, 2004)

Great Picture, PPKO!!!

Could you please consider placing it in this thread?
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=269487#post269487

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------



## ppko (Aug 31, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Great Picture, PPKO!!!
> 
> Could you please consider placing it in this thread?
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=269487#post269487
> ...


Will do


----------

